# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Genesis vials - fake or real?

## rawmuscle

Here are some vials of Trenbolone , Testosterone Cypionate , and Nandrolone Decoanate.

Thoughts on the vials being real or fake?



Cheers

----------


## austinite

What's the manufacturer date?

----------


## rawmuscle

Both Tren & Nan vials are Jan 12
Test is Feb 12

----------

